# Yo Pink Slings...long overdue



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Back in November 2012, Chris of Yo Slingshots posted that he would donate to the cancer society for any purchases of his pink lady multiplex frames. An offer like that was just too good to pass up, and besides, the pink and black combo is just flat out cool. After the holidays and illnesses on both sides, I received 2 of his popular Shout frames in Feb, one with top slots and one set up for shooting tubes, similar to the WBG.















As with all of Chris's work the fit and finish are outstanding. They feel as good as they look. Both of these slingshots are great shooters. I've had a lot of fun, putting lots of ammo down range.

I know I'll be back for more...and maybe, just maybe, I'll go pink again B).

Chris....I'm sorry it's taken so long to get this out.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic! And the tube tie looks interesting too. Will try.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ash, I think you will like that style of tube tie. It holds very secure and shoots great.

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pink :wub:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Pink :wub:


Absolutely!! :naughty:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool. Yo slingshots always look really bada**, even in pink.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a couple of Yo's and they rock! Pink -- ha! Just cool any way you look at 'em. Even Elvis wore pink shirts sometimes. When HE did it, it was cool. Same deal. B)


----------

